# Replacing Blaupunkt Satnav with Snooper Ventura S7000



## tommydst (Mar 12, 2012)

My Swift Voyager 695EL has the factory fitted Blaupunkt Satnav and reversing camera. I am planning to replace the Blaupunkt Satnav with a Snooper Ventura S7000 unit, which takes account of vehicle size and weight. 

Can anyone advise if this will be a straight swap in terms of cables or are any mods required? 

Also can anyone give feedback on the Snooper Ventura S7000 - is it worth the money?


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

in my opinion it is not worth the extra money, others disagree. i changed mine in the end for the s5000, which solved some of the problems. there have been quite a few discussions on them if you search the forum.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

I replaced the Blaupunkt Sat Nav/reversing camera for a Snooper S5000 and I had to buy new phono leads as the Blaupunkt had wrong type of connector.

Easy job as interface box located under passenger dashboard storage bin.


----------

